# كتاب Welding Metallurgy



## احمد عقل (29 مايو 2014)

Since the publication of the ﬁrst edition of this book in 1987, there has been
much new progress made in welding metallurgy. The purpose for the second
edition is to update and improve the ﬁrst edition. Examples of improvements
include (1) much sharper photomicrographs and line drawings; (2) integration
of the phase diagram, thermal cycles, and kinetics with the microstructure to
explain microstructural development and defect formation in welds; and (3)
additional exercise problems. Speciﬁc revisions are as follows.



لينك التحميل

Welding Metallurgy Kou 2002.0471434914​


----------



## eelghriany (19 يونيو 2014)

افادكم الله ياهندسة مجهود تشكر عليه


----------



## Amir Fouad (6 أبريل 2016)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Amir Fouad (10 أبريل 2016)

شكرا على الملف


----------



## Amir Fouad (10 أبريل 2016)

شكرا جزيلا الملف غبر متاح


----------



## محمد الاكرم (11 أبريل 2016)

Amir Fouad قال:


> شكرا جزيلا الملف غبر متاح



السلام عليكم
لك الكتاب
http://bookzz.org/book/657117/56e136


----------



## Eng-Maher (7 سبتمبر 2016)

كتاب مهم جدا وجارى التحميل وبارك الله فيكم على المشاركات هذة


----------



## alwaham (22 أغسطس 2020)

كتاب جميل ورائع اتمنى كل التوفيق لك وللقاري


----------

